# CanadaPost



## saskelkhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not getting what you are trying to say in this post. 
Union worker you can't deal with but in the end it's a third party shoppers employee. Delivery attempted but no one home so they left you a delivery slip in your private mailbox but you you to lazy to look through your mail so you stuffed it all in the out going mail slot to be a ass.
I would go look in the mirror and file your complaint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

saskelkhunter said:


> I'm not getting what you are trying to say in this post.
> Union worker you can't deal with but in the end it's a third party shoppers employee. Delivery attempted but no one home so they left you a delivery slip in your private mailbox but you you to lazy to look through your mail so you stuffed it all in the out going mail slot to be a ass.
> I would go look in the mirror and file your complaint.
> 
> ...


oh boy, let me rephrase,
I paid a pile of euro greens for delivery to my door, and I have a door sticker for UPS, Fedex, Amazon authorizing what and how to do.
I don't care for any red-flagged and post-workers do they look lazy or look busy, I don't care for third party walking by my package sitting on the shelf for 10 days because I may miss the delivery notice in that big pile of junk flyers every day. 
I have authorized the supplier to charge DHL for not delivering and I am sure they will know what to do next in the chain.


----------



## saskelkhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Understand what your saying about paying big bucks for door to door delivery. Just guessing DHL sub contracted to Canada post because they no long deliver in your area. Canada post only makes one attempt at home delivery then leaves the notice in your mailbox and after that it's up to you to pick it up from post office. They do not call or attempt to deliver again. Or at least that's what's done in sask when I've ordered product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

saskelkhunter said:


> ...just guessing DHL sub contracted to Canada post because they no long deliver in your area. Canada post only makes one attempt at home delivery then leaves the notice in your mailbox and after that it's up to you to pick it up from post office. They do not call or attempt to deliver again...


Easy, canadapost shall not get any more subcontracts there are others want to do it. über is a good example


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Kanukistan Post NEVER delivers packages. They're too fornicatingly lazy to knock or even reach out and push your doorbell button. They ONLY complete the door tag and stuff it in your box. 

If you want stuff delivered properly you have to go to a private company, where the workers suffer consequences for being DBs.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

To stop them from delivering junk mail to you simply stick a little note saying "No Unaddressed Admail Please. Thank you."
Works for me.

https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/kb...&cattype=kb&cat=receiving&subcat=maildelivery


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

All that "junk" mail are advertisements that companies make up and pay a lot of money to be delivered. I cannot understand how people do not realize that Canada post are only providing those customers who want those flyers delivered with a service for which they are paid to do. No different than Lancaster paying AT to post their add on the site. Either way it's your mailbox so yes you are responsible to look through the mail that is put in there. Then you would have noticed the attempted delivery notice and you would have your parcel. 

This has nothing to do with your supplier, and nothing to do with Canada post. Everyone help o their end of the bargain but you chose not to check your mail where you would have found your notice to pick up your parcel. Good luck in getting your refund and compensation for no wrong doing on anyone's part but yourself.

Canada post will still get those subcontracts because unless you are in a major city no other courier company will deliver because there is no money and since Canada post is a public service and they are mandated to deliver that service to all Canadians they will continue to do so. DHL doesn't want to deliver to your area so they pay Canada post to deliver to the last mile. 


On other notes. You do not wish to receive unaddressed ad mail then simply inform the employee and place a sticker inside your mailbox and no UNADDRESSED ad mail will be put in there. You will still receive a ything with your address on it. Also the outlets in the shoppers drug marts are not Canada post employees and are only minimum wage workers for shoppers drug mart.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where did u buy the arrows from cause there's a place in Calgary that carries them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

I am unsure why you put your junk mail in the "outgoing mail" slot. There are people who wish to post mail. It may get discarded with your junk my mistake. Others should have the assurance that their outgoing mail box is not treated as a garbage can. 
At our mail boxes there is a recycle box a few steps away. There is a garbage bin as well.
I buy bows etc from AT members and products from Lancasters and have them delivered by mail. Works fine.
Lionel


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Philprop said:


> ...Canada post will still get those subcontracts because unless you are in a major city no other courier company will deliver because there is no money and since Canada post is a public service and they are mandated to deliver that service to all Canadians they will continue to do so. DHL doesn't want to deliver to your area so they pay Canada post to deliver to the last mile...


Yes I am in a major city, little Norther and little nicer. DHL was delivering to my door for years and I just saw their cube van right on my corner Friday afternoon. What I found out the DHL number is to leave the package at the customs and not authorizing canadapost for delivery, it is not a transfer number. I believe canadapost frequently visits the customs warehouse and picks up whatever is there available back-charging=bargaining with main carrier for a share. I would not care much if I would get my stuff on time, but if they could deliver the junk mail every day then they shall deliver my box as well. If nobody at home leave it on the porch or tape the notice to the door...because they do this. 
I blame DHL letting canadapost taking my package (and I will push them to realize the gravity) and blaming SDM for not caring that my box was sitting more then 10 days on their desk (I have nothing to do with those folks there). 
This my case is not a first time, in the past I have seen by the tracking number the package got to the distribution but "unfortunately people were busy" to process the Friday delivery and I've got a notice of delivery Monday saying that I can go to Shoppers for pickup Thuesday.....You guys know very well when you expecting some archery toy to arrive how much excitement is to get it next week instead of this Friday, right?
I believe my case is not isolated but I don't care further, I did my part and Im good.



dh1 said:


> Where did u buy the arrows from cause there's a place in Calgary that carries them...


I have a status with OK  and that airmail to Calgary need to land at my place anyway, to refuel...


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great experiences with Canada Post here. In fact when I'm not there they call me so I can pay the HST on stuff from the U.S. by phone with my credit card, then they leave the package with my apartment security desk. 

I've had the old "leave the delivery notice card without first trying to actually deliver the package" thing from FedEx and UPS. I think it's more a driver thing than a company thing. I know Canada Post is wicked fast to the U.S. Last few packages I sent to the southern U.S. via Expresspost got there in 3 days flat. I won't use any other carrier for anything as they have really stepped up their game the last while. They are acting like a private company because they know they will not survive otherwise.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Lionel said:


> ...At our mail boxes there is a recycle box a few steps away. ..


you are lucky and we also want our neigbourhood clean


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

bigHUN said:


> Yes I am in a major city, little Norther and little nicer. DHL was delivering to my door for years and I just saw their cube van right on my corner Friday afternoon. What I found out the DHL number is to leave the package at the customs and not authorizing canadapost for delivery, it is not a transfer number. I believe canadapost frequently visits the customs warehouse and picks up whatever is there available back-charging=bargaining with main carrier for a share. I would not care much if I would get my stuff on time, but if they could deliver the junk mail every day then they shall deliver my box as well. If nobody at home leave it on the porch or tape the notice to the door...because they do this.
> I blame DHL letting canadapost taking my package (and I will push them to realize the gravity) and blaming SDM for not caring that my box was sitting more then 10 days on their desk (I have nothing to do with those folks there).
> This my case is not a first time, in the past I have seen by the tracking number the package got to the distribution but "unfortunately people were busy" to process the Friday delivery and I've got a notice of delivery Monday saying that I can go to Shoppers for pickup Thuesday.....You guys know very well when you expecting some archery toy to arrive how much excitement is to get it next week instead of this Friday, right?
> I believe my case is not isolated but I don't care further, I did my part and Im good.
> ...


p


Clearly you one of those types who will complain about any service just so you have something to complain about. I'll be honest. I work for Canada post as a carrier and I take an awful lot of pride in my job and I do it very well because I know how to do it. And it's not as simple as the general public thinks. The fact is they delivered it on time but you CLEARLY threw out the notice card because of stubbornness. There are several reasons why they did not leave it on your porch if you weren't home, and that's giving you a better service unlike what UpS or Fedex does. What if that was a new $1000+bow and they left it on your porch while you and everyone in your home was gone all day. Anyone can come by and take it. We have signature services so if it requires a signature then we can not leave it because we will get reprimanded upon return if we have outstanding items like signatures left on our scanner. And before you say it, we cannot sign for you because that is fraud. People have told their carriers to just sign for anything that comes and leave it, only to then turn around and call Canada post and say their carrier is signing for things and leaving it and they should be fired( which they most likely would be) . And then there is a "do not safe drop" service we offer where if there is nowhere safe to leave the parcel at the door then we card it and bring it to the nearest outlet. 

So from now on if you are expecting a package, just check your mailbox regularly and don't just throw everything out if you do not think there is anything worth reading in there. Also why would the clerks at the outlet remind you of the parcel if they don't see you or if they out the notice in your box? They fulfilled their commitment to you by placing the notice in your box. That way it's kept safe on their shelf as opposed our porch in all the elements. 

The fact also remains that DHL will most likely not give you anything for compensation as clearly they did what they would do. For whatever reason the service you chose for delivery required a change in carrier to Canada post. Or maybe you thought it was shipped with DHL but was really shipped via the local post office I don't know, but you are complaining be ause your package was kept safe for a few days because you cannot bring your self to go through a few flyers in your mailbox to while checking for your mail. Hope you didn't throw out anything else important.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see both sides of the argument. If you pay for courier service that requires signature, you have to sign before you can get the package. I know UPS tries 3 times and then takes the package to a depot. Canada post tries once (if at all), and takes the package to the post office. It's just how they do business. I'm not sure what DHL does... They also deliver to my door themselves, but probably not where you live. 

Anyway, I'd rather them take the item to a depot than leave at the door unattended. Once Canada post left a rifle at my dad's front door... No joke.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope you all the best attilla


----------

